# Dunkin Donuts



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I would like to know if anyone on this forum is installing the new Dunkin wallcovering?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I got asked to do a Subway a couple months ago but declined.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You got a call about the Fitchburg install?

Got a call a number of months ago to test hang a few of 'em around here (Braintree & Walpole). I passed as I am not a commercial hanger. The commercial hangers I know smelt something real fishy about the whole scenario.

And just today my Chapt Pres called and wanted to know who in the chapt lived nearer to Fitchburg. He got a call that was refereed by another Boston area hanger.

We couldn't think of anyone we didn't like that bad :thumbup:

It appears all those chains are not approaching the installations in a manner that will attract a real professional. IMO


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

To answer the question,NO:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn... I thought this was gunna be a thug bashing thread...


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

I just posted on another board here that I've received 2 sets of plans to paint and hang 2 remodeled Dunkin Donuts locations. Can anyone give me the scoop on famous "issues" associated with the locations? Other than have a billion different colors and being impossible to takeoff, the job doesn't scare me really. We've done a boat load of retail stores but the elevations on this baby are so choppy I'm prob going to ball park it and see how it goes. Fortunately these are small jobs so it wouldn't kill us even if we broke even or lost a bit, I just want the experience so we can bid them more soundly for this GC.


----------

